# Tarantula



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well this wont be the first or the second but third time I've owned a tarantula. Well they weren't mine they were my dads. But anyways I was wondering if i can keep a tarantula in a 10 gallon. its 20x10x12. We normally kept them in a 20 tall but the 20 broke. So is there any species i can keep in a 10? I want a docile one. For now anyways. I wont be handling it a lot either I just one a calm one. I know the basics just need more info.


----------



## 383nova (May 1, 2007)

yes you can keep it in a 10 gal . I have a scorpion in a 10 he loves it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

A 10g is fine. I keep my P. murinus in a 16"x 8.5"x 10.5" and it's waaaay more room than it needs or uses.

Off the top of my head...

Rose Hair (Grammostola rosea)
Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smith)
Mexican flame knee (Brachypelma auratum)


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out www.arachnoboards.com, for all your arachnid needs. You won't be disapointd! ~ Rex


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got one today!!! i am keeping it in a 10 gal


----------

